

Google Tech Talks: "All Questions Answered" by Donald Knuth - tjr
http://www.clicker.com/web/google-tech-talks/-all-questions-answered-by-donald-knuth-1558044/

======
theodpHN
Compare the reception Googlers gave Lady Gaga vs. Donald Knuth
[http://youtubedoubler.com/?video1=hNa_-1d_0tA&start1=115...](http://youtubedoubler.com/?video1=hNa_-1d_0tA&start1=115&video2=xLBvCB2kr4Q&start2=65&authorName=Gaga+vs.+Knuth)

~~~
Jach
I'm actually glad programmer-type people don't tend to scream like that, at
least for another programmer-type person. (Though it disturbs me when anyone
does it for someone--I can't stand live sporting events or concerts.)

~~~
leon_
I would totally scream for Knuth!

------
staunch
Direct: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLBvCB2kr4Q>

~~~
tjr
Thanks! The link I posted was the link cited on Knuth's website... no blog
spam intended.

------
glenra
I loved this:

"If there were ten people like me in the world, we wouldn't have time to read
each other's books." - Donald Knuth

~~~
Tiomaidh
"The answer is....I'm 73 years old and....I have friends."

------
vessenes
I haven't heard Knuth lecture for maybe five years, but he seemed sort of
stuttery -- something I don't remember from his last lecture I saw at MIT.
Does anyone know if the stuttering is common / worsening? I'm worried about
his mental health!!

~~~
brg
In most of his online talks, his extemporaneous speaking style seems to be
consistent. For instance compare with his Christmas trees lectures from the
previos years.

------
ww520
Link in GoogleTechTalk's channel
[http://www.topchan.tv/show/public1/265/GoogleTechTalks/2011-...](http://www.topchan.tv/show/public1/265/GoogleTechTalks/2011-03-27.w/1).

------
dpkendal
I was fortunate to see him in Manchester, England in February. As Manchester
is the birthplace of the Small Scale Experimental Machine (SSEM), someone
asked him:

Q: What would you have done with the SSEM if you had access to it?

A: Given that I was about ten years old at the time, I would probably have
used it to check Facebook.

A great man, with a great sense of humour. (He later gave his real answer: he
would write a program to play music on it.)

------
enterneo
but I submitted the same link 25 days ago, and I got no upvote love:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2380269>

~~~
ww520
Sorry to hear it wasn't voted up. I suspect HN has an aversion to direct link
to video in submission.

------
melling
He talks about The Bank of San Serrifee near the end.

<http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/boss.html>

